# Firefox 3.5 problems????



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

It seems to be totally worthless for brousing "HERE" since the "update" this morning. Every page that I go to freezes up for MANY seconds before loading. Sometimes the page loads but you have to wait before you can scroll. Sometimes you just have to wait for it to load. This was posted using IE out of necessity. I just checked another site that I frequent and it loaded just fine. It appears to be a Firefox 3.5 compatibility issue with something "here", not "there".


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Are you running any add-ins? I hate to be "that guy" but... "it runs fine for me..."


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Java, AVG, and TACO is all. You love being "that guy"


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I just disabled TACO with no difference.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm having the same problem at another site now, not all sites though. Maybe I need to delete FF and reinstall.


----------



## CATCRAW (Mar 27, 2008)

Okay I'll be that Gal - it is working fine for me and have no issues on any site - so far!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm not having any problems at all with 3.5.2 under Windows 2000 Professional. Maybe there is a problem limited to a particular O/S or service pack?

Have you rebooted the computer recently?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Just updated to 3.5.2. All seems well for me and Yes I love being that guy.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm on whatever the latest Mac version is (can't remember 3.5.1 or 3.5.2) and I see this intermittently too. Some sites take a bit to start going and it doesn't show any progress on the status bar.

Not consistently a problem so hard to tell why and when it is happening.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Obviously my XP machine thinks it's a Mac.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I've been away for a while, I rebooted and it is still doing it. Is there a way to go back to the old version of Firefox?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

How odd, one of my Macs occasionally thinks it's a Windows PC or Linux PC.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Maybe we should just shoot them all to put them out of their misery. :lol:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Richard King said:


> I've been away for a while, I rebooted and it is still doing it. Is there a way to go back to the old version of Firefox?


What version of FF are you on? is it 3.5.2? I just got a notify for update for 3.5.2. If you are not current, I would recommend going current. I would also disable all add-ons and see if stability is restored.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Just got updated to 3.5.2., but 3.5 was working with no problem. 

3.5.1 Release Notes:
* Several security issues.
* Several stability issues.
* An issue that was making Firefox take a long time to load on some Windows systems.

3.5.2 Release Notes:
* Several security issues.
* Images with ICC profiles now render properly on all monitors.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ron Barry said:


> What version of FF are you on? is it 3.5.2? I just got a notify for update for 3.5.2. If you are not current, I would recommend going current. I would also disable all add-ons and see if stability is restored.


I was on 3.5.2 when the problems started. I just now reverted back to 3.0.5 and all seems well with the world again.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I take that back. The problem persists. Slow page loads and lock ups when I try to back up from a page that is loading.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I installed FF 3.5.2 today. So far there are no problems.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm back to IE and all is working fine. I just don't get it. Everything was great with FF until I downloaded the newest version and it became useless. I then uninstalled the new version and installed the old version and now the old one won't work.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

The 3.5.x series has had huge memory leak problems for me. I am forced to end task once a day and restart the application since it starts to take close to a gig in memory with only a few small tabs open...


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Also, have you checked to make sure your computer was plugged in (now you aren't the only one that is "that guy" Stuart )????


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Milkman said:


> The 3.5.x series has had huge memory leak problems for me. I am forced to end task once a day and restart the application since it starts to take close to a gig in memory with only a few small tabs open...


Your computer is getting old??? I can identify with "memory leaks," but not in a computer.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Did you try disabling all Add-ons and see if the problem goes away. If it does then slowly add plug in by plug in until the problem returns. My guess is that you have a plug in that we don't and that is where the issue lies.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The only addons that I have active are AVG Safe Search and Java Quick Starter. I'm going to try disabling them, but I have a feeling there is no fix. I did a Google and I guess it's not that uncommon. I may have to go back to IE.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Disabled everything and it's worse.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

It sounds like something did not go right with the latest update. The next step I would suggest is backup your bookmarks, uninstall FF, find the directory and delete anything that might have been left behind. You also might want to try running something like CCleaner to clean up anything left behind and try a re-install.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

The left image shows memory usage using Firefox, the right using IE. In the same time I was able to load MANY pages in IE and only 3-4 in FF.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Richard King said:


> Disabled everything and it's worse.


Well, then enable them and add a bunch more add-ons.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Thanks for the help. I added the whole internet and it just flies now.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Where do I find my bookmarks so that I can save them?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Organize Bookmarks. Under the Bookmarks tab.

Looking at the graph it looks like something is sucking up the CPU....

I just did a complete clean load of www.yahoo.com on my box and it spikes to 15% and the page loads in less than 2 seconds.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, I saved the bookmarks, uninstalled, reinstalled, reloaded bookmarks and it still bogs down. I then uninstalled, reinstalled, didn't add ANYTHING, and it still bogs down. Looks like I'm stuck with IE.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Richard - Try launching Firefox 3.5.2 in Safe Mode. The link will be on your start menu under the Mozilla Firefox menu. I believe this will even temporarily disable extensions (such as PDF plugins, Flash player plugins, etc.) See if this helps in any way... If not, I'd say you have to uninstall FF and reinstall...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't use my PC as much anymore... and it is already slower than my mac so it's harder to notice these kinds of problems there.

On my much faster iMac, they show up and are easy to spot when it is semi-locked up. I suspected the same thing (the CPU spiking) as I've seen that before with older Firefox versions... it's just been a while.

I only have a few plug-ins too...and it doesn't seem to make a difference for me either.

I'd have to go back and look, but I think 3.5.2 might actually be a beta release (at least that's what I remember seeing a note last time my Firefox updated)... and if so, that might explain the bugginess.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'd have to go back and look, but I think 3.5.2 might actually be a beta release (at least that's what I remember seeing a note last time my Firefox updated)... and if so, that might explain the bugginess.


Nope... 3.5.2 is mainstream since a couple of days ago (it is new).

But 3.5.x has had memory leaks for me BIG TIME...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling both 3.5.2 and went back to 3.1.3 (I think) and now the old versions are doing the same. It appears that my downloading and installing 3.5.2 had done something that effects all versions of FF. I just downloaded it today and the problems started immediately after downloading. Posted using IE 8.0, a browser that works.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I just did another uninstall, reboot, reinstall and it froze for about 20 seconds on the screen below.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Milkman said:


> Nope... 3.5.2 is mainstream since a couple of days ago (it is new).
> 
> But 3.5.x has had memory leaks for me BIG TIME...


This must be plug in related.... I have had 3.5 and run it all day during work and I use it a lot and have not seen anything that I would describe as a huge memory leak. I monitor my memory all the time also. I would not say this is what everyone is seeing definitely related to how you are using 3.5.2 or what you have in terms of add-ons.

You might want to dig deeper on the net to see if you can root cause what you are seeing.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> Richard - Try launching Firefox 3.5.2 in Safe Mode. The link will be on your start menu under the Mozilla Firefox menu. I believe this will even temporarily disable extensions (such as PDF plugins, Flash player plugins, etc.) See if this helps in any way... If not, I'd say you have to uninstall FF and reinstall...


Still freezes in safe mode.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If you did an uninstall and a re-install and the issues is still the same something is either not being deleted or 3.5.2 has some time of incompatibility with what you have installed. You said you have AVG. I have that installed on my system and don't see the slowness. Have you tried CCleaner to clean things out. 

Something does not seem right here.... Either 3.5.2 add something that is causing this or something is not getting uninstalled when you uninstall 3.5.2. Have you given Something like CCleaner a shot to see if that helps matters.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Downloading CCleaner now. I'll work with it later today.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

It is a long shot, but something worth trying.


----------

